# One of my rats died this morning, should I get another cagemate for my one who is now



## Bowi (Apr 16, 2016)

Alone? How important it is? I am pretty sick inside right now because my rat who died got sick out of nowhere and I didn't expect that or for her to die. My kids will be sad, and I'm wondering if it's best to just stick with the one we have left or if I should get another rat. I'm also wondering if the one I have is going to get sick as well and die, since they were caged together and maybe what the one had was contagious. Thanks everyone


----------



## Bowi (Apr 16, 2016)

Also Does it matter if the rats are the same age? The ones I had were a couple months apart, one was a couple inches bigger.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

First of all, I'm so sorry. I've been dealing with similar issues since mine are older, and I want you to know that you are most definitely not alone.

Rats are hard to keep - they can be fragile, and since we are almost guaranteed to outlive them, they're rough on their owners.

If you can afford it, try to get a necropsy. I have a feeling this may put your nerves a little more at ease.

As for the remaining girl, let yourself and your family grieve, but your remaining girl needs a rat as company as soon as you can bear it. If I were you, and again, if you can afford it, I would wait until the results of the necropsy came back. It'll take a little while, so you'll have time to work through some of your emotions. Once the lab confirms that it's not contagious, get two new rats similar in age and begin introductions.

Understand that you are not in any capacity replacing or forgetting your lost companion. She holds a place in your heart that no other rat can, but it is a basic necessity for rats to have more than one.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's the prayer I say for animals during burial. I don't know if it will help you, but I know it helps me move on.

_*Child of Earth,*

I stroke your head, gently.
*I send you back to the dust from which you came.*
Pass quietly, and observe the meadows of serenity.

Tell our mother I said hello.

*May none mourn you and forget what joy you brought.*
You have served your purpose; all is okay.
May none forsake you.
*May they not belittle you
because you did not walk like them.*
You are beautiful. You did beautifully.
*And may we meet again, as dust, or as beauty,
in another life or time.*
But do not wait for me. It will be a while.

*In the meantime, I will see you*
in the dust
*dancing through the sunlight*
of my mourning window.

*Just remember:* You are composed of stars.
*You are loved.* _


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Alternative, but not quite as good as a necropsy, you can wait a few weeks before you adopt a friend for your rat... if it's contagious your other rat will become sick and you can take her to a vet at the first signs of distress. If your other rat stays healthy, it's likely safe to get her a friend. 

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bowi (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you so much, that was very nice, and helpful.


----------



## Bowi (Apr 16, 2016)

I actually did take the rat that died to the vet at the first sign of distress. It happened overnight, I woke up to a sick rat and took her by lunch time. I couldn't believe how fast it happened because just the day before she was playing and ruining around as fast as could be. I did notice the red discharge from the nose a time or two but nothing regular.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bowi said:


> I actually did take the rat that died to the vet at the first sign of distress. It happened overnight, I woke up to a sick rat and took her by lunch time. I couldn't believe how fast it happened because just the day before she was playing and ruining around as fast as could be. I did notice the red discharge from the nose a time or two but nothing regular.


Sometimes things just happen. One day you're squishing them, the next you're nursing them. I wouldn't beat yourself over it.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so sad to lose a rat, let alone a baby I would grieve her loss and get another rat in 3 weeks or do an autopsy to rule out anything contagious. I would avoid pet stores and bad breeders, in order to increase your chances to get a healthy. If you need us to check out some breeders website for you for red flags we can help with that too. I'm sorry you and your children had to go through such a heartache so soon


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm really sorry you lost your girl.  How old are they? If your other girl is very old, or not doing well, and you don't want anymore rats, it's probably okay to keep her by herself for the last couple months of her life. However, a lot of rats (especially if they're young or healthy) will get depressed from being alone if they've had a buddy their whole life. I second the idea of getting a pair of rats that are similar in age, because that way you have a better chance of them passing around the same time.

Again, I am so so sorry you lost your baby.  take comfort in the fact that you gave her a great life, one that could have been much much worse if someone else had adopted her.


----------



## Slimke (May 4, 2016)

I am sorry for your lost. 
I noticed you went to the vet, didn't they recognise what was wrong and if it is contagious? 

Such a fast decline makes me think it was possibly a uterus inflammation. 
Did she have any (stinky) discharge or blood coming from her vagina? 

Or were it her longs that were giving problems? 
Maybe if we know what your rat might have had, we can give better advice.
Because I do suggest to adopt 1-2 rats of the same age, maybe in combination with 2 rittens, if you still want to have rats for a long period. 
It should be avoided to have rats alone for long periods of time. Having your 'last' rat alone for several months is just way too long. 
Then you might contact adaption centres and tell them you have a loner, but don't want new rats, because you want to stop holding rats. They might take your rat so another person can adopt it .


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Very unlikely it was contagious as your 2nd rat would have symptoms by now if they were exposed to a contagion together.

Since your girl is young (a few months old?) I would suggest getting a companion as soon as you can. Are you able to Quarantine at all?


----------



## Bowi (Apr 16, 2016)

I got a companion last night and no I can't quarantine but I'm believing for the best. Now, here's to hoping they get along.


----------

